# Xp se transforme en léopard



## vampire1976 (30 Juin 2008)

Ne sachant pas trop où mettre ça, je voulais vous informer combien Windows pouvait se transformer de manière très réaliste :













Tout vient de ce site :

http://www.markraats.com/Apple_Emulation_Themes.htm

_// je déplace dans Customisation, car cela en est tout de même un bel exemple.  _


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2008)

Mouais, c'est assez joli, en particulier le bustier rouge 
Pour le reste, c'est comme si j'écrivais Ferrari sur ma ouature , ça resterait toujours une Renault !


Sly54


----------



## Meitek (30 Juin 2008)

franchement je le trouve super bien fait. sait tu si il marche sur Vista ?


----------



## manustyle (30 Juin 2008)

Le plus réaliste que j'ai jamais vu   reste l'utilisation qui ne doit pas être vraiment ressemblant !


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Juillet 2008)

Il marche peut-être sur Vista je ne sais pas.


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juillet 2008)

Pour le wall, rendons à Cesar ce qui est a Cesar!

( desole pour le HS)

[youtube]r940y3N1Yns[/youtube]


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juillet 2008)

Magnifique ! Merci ^^


----------



## Bazinga (4 Juillet 2008)

PS: quelqu'un a trouvé le wall Jessica Rabbit-Angelina Jolie en widescreen ou saurait le transformer? je l ai seulement trouve en basse resolution pour le moment..


----------

